# Help understanding levels



## trulyDee (May 14, 2011)

I am new to this, just got some level results, can someone help me understand them? My doctor is not very prompt in responding when I get these done :-(


----------



## Octavia (Aug 1, 2011)

trulyDee, welcome to the forum! 

If you can post your results, along with the ranges, that will help us help you understand them. (Including the ranges is important because different labs have different ranges.)


----------



## trulyDee (May 14, 2011)

My levels are;

TSH 0.01 (0.35-5.0)

T4 13.9 (0.9-1.8)


----------



## RobW (Feb 20, 2011)

trulyDee said:


> My levels are;
> 
> TSH 0.01 (0.35-5.0)
> 
> T4 13.9 (0.9-1.8)


Wow, that is really high T4. TSH looks typical for someone with hyperthyroidism... I don't think my levels were that high when I was first diagnosed. Has your doctor put you on any meds to start taking control of blood pressure, thyroid, anxiety, etc?


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

trulyDee said:


> I am new to this, just got some level results, can someone help me understand them? My doctor is not very prompt in responding when I get these done :-(


As per our PM's, these are the tests I recommend for you in addition to finding a new doctor.

Free T3 and Free T4 are the only accurate measurement of the actual active thyroid hormone levels in the body. This is the hormone that is actually free and exerting effect on the cells. These are the thyroid hormones that count.
http://www.drlam.com/articles/hypothyroidism.asp?page=3

TSI (thyroid stimulating immunoglobulin),TPO (antimicrosomal antibodies) TBII (thyrotropin-binding inhibitory immunoglobulin), Thyroglobulin Ab, ANA (antinuclear antibodies), (thyroid hormone panel) TSH, Free T3, Free T4.

You can look this stuff up here and more.........
http://www.labtestsonline.org/

Also, a RAIU (radioactive uptake scan) which I think you said you did not have.

Cancer is always a concern so it has to be at the very least, ruled out. Also, you need to know what your rate of uptake is and any other irregularities noted re the thyroid.


----------



## AZgirl (Nov 11, 2010)

Truely, basically when your TSH is LOW and out of range then your FT3 and FT4 are HIGH out of range... this is HYPERTHYROID however, if your TSH is HIGH our of range and FT3 and FT4 are LOW and out of range, this is HYPOTHYROID... yours indicates you are hyper. So hopefully your doc is testing for antibodies to see if you have GRAVES. You need to be on anti thyroid meds to lower those numbers (and raise your TSH) For most people, it is best for your FT3 and FT4 stay around the upper end of the range while your TSH is around the lower end of the range. BUt, it must be IN THE RANGE...did you test positive for Graves?


----------

